# Need Advise: Older Campagnolo rims and tires



## minutemaidman (Jun 14, 2010)

Hi. I posted this in Wheels and Tires and didn't get a nibble, so I thought I post here and see if I can get some help.

I just bought an older wheelset made with Campagnolo Lambda Strada V polished rims laced to Dura Ace 7402 hubs. They are in super shape and I was super excited to get them on the road. Then I broke both of my tire levers trying to get a Michelin Lithion on the front rim, so I took them down to my LBS and they got the tires on for me after much effort. I knew at that point that if I ever flatted I would just be calling my wife to bring me my another wheel, because I would never be able to change a tube on the road. Well a few days ago, 9 miles into my second ride on this wheelset, wouldn't you know, I flatted. Went to the LBS and and bought some Kenda Kalientes and had them put on. Took almost and hour and a half and they punctured 2 tubes and broke the stem off another trying to get the wheels put together. I had heard Campagnolo rims were somewhat hard to mount tires on, but this is crazy. So, is there an affordable, and flat proofish or any tire for that matter that is easier than others to get on these rims? Thanks.


----------



## TWB8s (Sep 18, 2003)

I generally run Continentals on my Campy rims. I rarely use tire levers regardless of the brand.


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

minutemaidman said:


> Hi. I posted this in Wheels and Tires and didn't get a nibble, so I thought I post here and see if I can get some help.
> 
> I just bought an older wheelset made with Campagnolo Lambda Strada V polished rims laced to Dura Ace 7402 hubs. They are in super shape and I was super excited to get them on the road. Then I broke both of my tire levers trying to get a Michelin Lithion on the front rim, so I took them down to my LBS and they got the tires on for me after much effort. I knew at that point that if I ever flatted I would just be calling my wife to bring me my another wheel, because I would never be able to change a tube on the road. Well a few days ago, 9 miles into my second ride on this wheelset, wouldn't you know, I flatted. Went to the LBS and and bought some Kenda Kalientes and had them put on. Took almost and hour and a half and they punctured 2 tubes and broke the stem off another trying to get the wheels put together. I had heard Campagnolo rims were somewhat hard to mount tires on, but this is crazy. So, is there an affordable, and flat proofish or any tire for that matter that is easier than others to get on these rims? Thanks.


This is a common problem with Campy rims. Michelins run very tight, Conties fit tight too.. I know, I had the same problem and had a nice walk home after busting two tire irons. I now use vredestein Fortezzas and anything by Vittoria. Hell, I can put the Vittorias on by hand.


----------



## seeborough (Feb 3, 2004)

High Gear said:


> This is a common problem with Campy rims. Michelins run very tight, Conties fit tight too.. I know, I had the same problem and had a nice walk home after busting two tire irons. I now use vredestein Fortezzas and anything by Vittoria. Hell, I can put the Vittorias on by hand.


I second Vittorias and add Veloflex Paves to the easiest-to-mount-list.

FWIW, since I mostly ride Campy rims with Gatorskins, I pre-stretch new tires on an old Mavic rim. Come to think of it, that's probably the best use for a Mavic rim in the first place...


----------



## ArmyLTC (Dec 12, 2010)

seeborough said:


> I second Vittorias and add Veloflex Paves to the easiest-to-mount-list.
> 
> FWIW, since I mostly ride Campy rims with Gatorskins, I pre-stretch new tires on an old Mavic rim. Come to think of it, that's probably the best use for a Mavic rim in the first place...


I tend to like my Mavic G40 clinchers. At 6'4" and 240lbs and I have beat the snot out of them. No issues and still true. :thumbsup:


----------



## seeborough (Feb 3, 2004)

ArmyLTC said:


> I tend to like my Mavic G40 clinchers. At 6'4" and 240lbs and I have beat the snot out of them. No issues and still true. :thumbsup:


I'll give you the old school stuff. However, more modern Mavic offerings have been a disappointment, not to mention their non-existent customer service. 

But those are stories for another day.


----------



## minutemaidman (Jun 14, 2010)

I appreciate you taking the time to answer my question. I will try to Vittoria Rubino Pro IIIs. Thanks again.


----------



## e39540is (Apr 10, 2009)

I picked up a set of used Campy Omega rims that had some sort of 15 year old continentals, and I thought I was going to break a pedros leaver. Supper tight. I will look into getting some Vittorias for them.


----------



## e39540is (Apr 10, 2009)

seeborough said:


> I'll give you the old school stuff. However, more modern Mavic offerings have been a disappointment, not to mention their non-existent customer service.
> 
> But those are stories for another day.


I just ordered some of the Cermic coated Open Pros, are those ok still?


----------



## seeborough (Feb 3, 2004)

e39540is said:


> I just ordered some of the Cermic coated Open Pros, are those ok still?


I have owned two pairs of Open Pros and both developed the "dreaded click", a common problem apparently stemming from small pieces of the aluminum eyelets breaking off and floating around in the rim. My big beef with Mavic came about when 4 spokes pulled through a two months old Ksyrium rear rim and I was basically told: "Better luck next time, Sucker!"

After endless negotiations and the LBS picking up the bill, I promised the Mavic rep to a. never buy another Mavic product again and b. to tell my story to anyone who would listen. Well, there it is...


----------



## crossracer (Jun 21, 2004)

A lot of older rims from that time period were a little bit big. Because the state of clincher technolgy wasnt like what it is today. Old trek iso c II rims were another bear to get tires on and off of. 

BIll


----------



## latman (Apr 24, 2004)

I have got an old Cannondale with mavic open4CD rims and it seemed easy to fit the Schwalbe blizzard tyres , but the hard anodizing does rub off the side by the brake blocks in a "pulsing" style where the rims look slightly fatter at each spoke hole. Modern machined rims are lots better in that regard.


----------



## abstrait (Jun 27, 2007)

seeborough said:


> add Veloflex Paves to the easiest-to-mount-list....I pre-stretch new tires on an old Mavic rim. Come to think of it, that's probably the best use for a Mavic rim in the first place.


While you may find _Veloflex Pave_, now _Master 22_, on the easiest to mount list, I have found quite the opposite on my wheelsets. This is one of my favorite clincher tires and I use them almost exclusively besides one set that employ Michelin Pro 2 Race. I have found this tire to be a virtual bear to mount on wheels like _Mavic Open 4 CD_, _Rigida Score Thunder_, and _Mavic MA-2_, with the later _Open 4 CD_ almost diabolical with these beasts. If you dont pre-stretch on a wheel and then employ the tube shaken in a bag of talc before mounting, you'll be pulling your hair out. Granted, I happen to love the Mavic Open 4 CD while you would rather ship it to Planet Zontar (Hell, I like the GL330, too). Still, I wouldnt want this poor chap to rush out to get a set of Master 22 thinking it's a home run of ease. It really depends on the rim.

- kh


----------



## minutemaidman (Jun 14, 2010)

Well, flatted on the rear wheel today. I was a block from home. Have a piece of metal through my tire, looks like a staple maybe. I have the Vittoria Rubino Pro IIIs and will see how they fit. Going with the flat proof tubes too. I hope these tires go on easier than the others I have tried. Thanks for the input.


----------

